
To contain, or not to contain: That is the question - taeric
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/contain-question-garima-sharma
======
taeric
I confess the line "For most use cases, containerizing a legacy application is
worth the effort as the benefits far outweigh the risks." needs a huge
citation for me to believe it.

Docker and friends seems to be winning so much from inertia and fear of
choosing otherwise than any benefits they actually have. In particular, it is
considerable the number of tools that no longer work in the containerized
world.

And we are still not back to the point where it seems java's warfile ecosystem
was about a decade ago.

